# 500 mile/5 day Ride -- Bozeman to Bountiful, UT



## boonetahoe (Jul 4, 2011)

Here's an organized ride that's a little different than most. Hearts and Bikes is riding from Bozeman, Montana to Bountiful, Utah starting on the 13th of August, 2011. Do a Google search for "Hearts and Bikes" to check out the website. Five back-to-back centuries in five days. It's a charity ride benefitting Hearts and Hands in Action, a non-profit that builds homes on the Navajo reservation. This ride is open to anyone and it's free (though a $250 personal donation to H&H is requested.) The ride offers ample road crew support, a dedicated chef, free dinner each day and more fun and friendship than a sane person would think possible, considering the stunning distances. Most of the riders are coming from Utah and car pooling up to Bozeman. Since it's crazy to post phone numbers or email addresses on forums, the best way to get in touch with ride organizer, Alexandria, is to jump on the Facebook group page ("Heart and Bikes") and request to be added. 

Cycling, camping, rafting, fishing, great food.

In 2010, this same group of friends did Salt Lake City to Henderson, Nevada (565 miles) in six days. What an adventure! Check out the videos on the website.


----------



## BXR4T (May 20, 2011)

I just started biking last month. Hopefully I will be in shape to do something like this next year because it sounds like an awesome ride!


----------

